# Colson chain drive tricycle info



## golfer5280 (Jun 26, 2015)

What year and model? Crank and pedals missing. How does the crank attach to the frame. These parts also seem to be missing also .20" front tire 16" rear tire. Has a skip tooth sprockets and chain. Would anyone have parts?


----------



## spoker (Jun 27, 2015)

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php


----------



## spoker (Jun 27, 2015)

also go on google and search for colson tryke


----------

